# Everyday Heroes Veteran fundraiser



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

We are have a banquet and raffle next month. 100% of money raised goes to a veteran. We take the veterans to the VA hospital in Houston from Wharton and surrounding counties. We also help with any and all other assistance they may need. 


















Please contact me or go to our Facebook page for more info. 
Clayton Ryan 
Cell 979-578-3666 
Office 979-543-3703

I will post some of our live auction items here as well. Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Everyday Heroes, Inc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

